# Scent question (w/soft plastics)



## Govbarney

Does anyone here who uses artificial 'scents' just add the scent directly to the bag with the soft plastics? I hear of people doing this but I worry about it ruining the plastics.

What about Elaztech plastics?


----------



## EStrong

I use the BPS 8up spray on regular plastics and haven't had any issues (zoom, and others). Some of the BPS plastics already come with a light coating of the stuff anyway. So for some I'll shoot a pump or two into the bag and seal it up. Usually I'll hit my finger tips with just a hint of the stuff to take away any human scent before I start handling any lures before fishing. Never sprayed it directly into any Elaztech bags so not sure how it will react.

Elaztech plastics are funky. I've never had the issue, but if you mix Elaztech plastics with other non Elaztech plastics, it eats them up. I've had some Z-Man and Strike Kings that use Elaztech sitting separately in their own boxes for well over a year and they are fine. If in doubt, keep them in the bags they came in.


----------



## fshnfreak

i really like the jj's dip n dye garlic scent has worked well for me but it does dye ur plastics and can be messy if u arent careful.


----------



## Bigguy513

Govbarney said:


> Does anyone here who uses artificial 'scents' just add the scent directly to the bag with the soft plastics? I hear of people doing this but I worry about it ruining the plastics.
> 
> What about Elaztech plastics?


Down at Dale Hollow last winter my buddy had me use this float-n-fly stick scent stuff that smells like garlic on our bucktails. We caught fish and he swore by it.

Generally I just use the cheap pump stuff you can get at Meijer or Wal-Mart for $5 (shad scent) and have never had any issues with it ruining anything other than the time a bottle opened up in my tackle bag. That was a total loss. Not sure if it actually does much. Although one time I wasn't getting any action so I lubed er' up and caught a 26" Flat Head catfish on a swimbait never cast. 

I do like the idea of using it before handling and rigging plastics though. I could see that.


----------



## BassGirl71

I use garlic markers for scent. I find that sometimes taking a white soft plastic fluke-style bait, for instance, and putting a chartreuse tail on it with a garlic marker works when straight white won't. It also allows me to not only add scent but to modify bait color slightly. I usually find that if fish are short-striking, it's a problem with color, so changing the color a bit can help. That's my extent of scent use, though. I'm not sure how much good it does, as others have said, but I think if it gives you more confidence, that's half the battle.


----------



## EStrong

Here's a good thread on scents posted in the SW almost a year ago. Some good info in. Enjoy!

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/the-sense-of-scents.272859/


----------



## Carver

I don't use scent at all, Bass are not scent feeders they are sight feeders. Smelly bait for catfish, the worse it smells the better it is.


----------



## RJohnson442

i use smelly jelly crawfish anise on all my plastics, rub a little on each time I rig something up. I wouldn't say it helps attracts fish but it helps with them coming back for a second strike.


----------



## Frankie G

I always use some mega strike this time of year. I agree that bass are more sight feeders but this time of year I've experimented and I believe they hang on to scented baits much longer than non-scented. Never had a problem with that and any of the soft plastics I use.


----------



## Shad Rap

Frankie G said:


> I always use some mega strike this time of year. I agree that bass are more sight feeders but this time of year I've experimented and I believe they hang on to scented baits much longer than non-scented. Never had a problem with that and any of the soft plastics I use.


This is the key...they are sight feeders but the scent makes them hang onto the bait longer for sure...experimented with it several times using a garlic spray.


----------



## yonderfishin

When I use scent its just garlic oil. I put it on a dry lure right before putting it in the water. Garlic oil wont wash off easy and a little bit goes a long way. The scent is not necessary but it gives the fish a strong trail to follow and it does seem to make them hold on a bit longer.... I cant prove it , but I started trying it as a skeptic and it did at times seem to make a difference.


----------



## burnerboy1953

fshnfreak said:


> i really like the jj's dip n dye garlic scent has worked well for me but it does dye ur plastics and can be messy if u arent careful.


I would really like to try JJ's Magik, but having trouble finding it in NE Ohio.


----------



## Steve Kasper

I've used the gulp spray, and the catfish love the stuff, and it help IMHO for bass, crappie etc. Never used it on Z-Man plastic after reading several posts about scent!


----------



## Rustynails

I have a habit of just rubbing my lure on a caught fish to get a little fresh slime on it. The smell stays with it apparently, I'm not allowed to bring my tackle box in the house anymore.....


----------



## ristorap

I used Mann's fs754 on grubs when we ran out of minnows and caught saugeye.


----------



## c. j. stone

I put scent in a sandwich ziplock baggie and add any generic unscented plastics. Before I put the plastics in, I push the plastic lure "into" a stiff wire brush to get the "steel bristles" to "penetrate" the bait, which adds tiny holes to absorb the scent! Otherwise, they are "washed off" after a couple casts!
Use a cheap(clean) brush or residue from a "used" brush will discolor the lure!


----------



## BMustang

On days when I'm getting a lot of follows and few strikes, I will add a spray of scent.

My theory is that a fish following a plug/plastic is seeking a scent.

I could be all wet, but that is my feeling on scent. I will also spray some on my hands after being exposed to gasoline, sun screen, etc.. Can't hurt!


----------



## hailtothethief

The gulp twisty tail come packaged in a liquid that smells like fish. Dont think it hurts the bait. I also bought plastic wax worms that are scented in an oily substance. I think its supposed to keep the plastic pliable and prevent it from hardening. As well as add scent.


----------



## Wow

Just hold the bait in your armpit for 20 seconds before each cast. Just be carefull with treble hooks. --Tim


----------



## c. j. stone

Wow said:


> Just hold the bait in your armpit for 20 seconds before each cast. Just be carefull with treble hooks. --Tim
> View attachment 270663


Good Grief!


----------

